# The biggest slayers are generic looking masculine healthy looking men.



## Deleted member 245 (Oct 4, 2019)

The more generic your face the better. When I say generic, I mean mathematically average proportions. This plus strong bone structure and great skin guarantees a slayer. The ultimate gigachad is a computer generated average face of all men on the planet transposed onto a superman skull.

This is why some people who have strong jawlines and hunter eyes and shit still get lukewarm results with girls. Their faces are not generic enough. There is something "off" about their faces.


----------



## Jagged0 (Oct 4, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> The more generic your face the better. When I say generic, I mean mathematically average proportions. This plus strong bone structure and great skin guarantees a slayer. The ultimate gigachad is a computer generated average face of all men on the planet transposed onto a superman skull.
> 
> This is why some people who have strong jawlines and hunter eyes and shit still get lukewarm results with girls. Their faces are not generic enough. There is something "off" about their faces.


Legit theory women think Barrett is a weird looking alien he’s too uncanny “perfect” good looking


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 4, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> The more generic your face the better. When I say generic, I mean mathematically average proportions. This plus strong bone structure and great skin guarantees a slayer. The ultimate gigachad is a computer generated average face of all men on the planet transposed onto a superman skull.
> 
> This is why some people who have strong jawlines and hunter eyes and shit still get lukewarm results with girls. Their faces are not generic enough. There is something "off" about their faces.


Who's an example you're thinking of?


----------



## Zygos4Life (Oct 4, 2019)

Idk


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 4, 2019)

Jagged0 said:


> Legit theory women think Barrett is a weird looking alien he’s too uncanny “perfect” good looking



False


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 4, 2019)

No one that's looks generic can be above 5.5psl most of the time.


OwlGod said:


> False
> 
> View attachment 127760


There are so many more on his Home alone youtube video


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Oct 4, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> Who's an example you're thinking of?



Ideal face






Strong facial bones but looks "off"







I dare you to tell me the top doesn't mog the absolute shit out of the bottom


----------



## Dogs (Oct 4, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Ideal face
> 
> View attachment 127759
> 
> ...


There's no way the top is a composite of average men. It looks like a composite of good looking men.


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 4, 2019)

I'm seeing the word generic pop up a lot recently


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Oct 4, 2019)

extremely far fetched, theres a dude at my school with god-tier bone structure, like forward grown maxilla and jaw, 110-degree ramus and high hollow cheeks with hunter eyes, he fucking slays pussy, every single girl lusts for him.


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Oct 4, 2019)

Dyorotic2 said:


> extremely far fetched, theres a dude at my school with god-tier bone structure, like forward grown maxilla and jaw, 110-degree ramus and high hollow cheeks with hunter eyes, he fucking slays pussy, every single girl lusts for him.



Are his facial features generic? They probably are. He probably isn't weird looking.


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 4, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Ideal face
> 
> View attachment 127759
> 
> ...


He does. Chin could be squarer on the top though


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 4, 2019)

generic athletic chad


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 4, 2019)

I think you're trying to make a good point but it's phrased poorly.

Looking generic won't get you anything on its own, if that was the case the average ethnic would slay, which isn't true.

What I can agree on though is that the less you look like these faggots below or have the gay traits of their face














the better are the chances that you'll be more sexually appealing.

Here are some good examples of people with not extremely alien features like the above yet still probably very successful sexually IRL











btw your example with amnesia is a terrible one, he doesn't look off at all and I think had he not said that he had surgery you wouldn't think the same about him.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 4, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> I think you're trying to make a good point but it's phrased poorly.
> 
> Looking generic won't get you anything on its own, if that was the case the average ethnic would slay, which isn't true.
> 
> ...







I don't see the alien at all. ALso O'pry looks very good in motion.


----------



## xit (Oct 4, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> False
> 
> View attachment 127760


over for neels


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Oct 4, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> I think you're trying to make a good point but it's phrased poorly.
> 
> Looking generic won't get you anything on its own, if that was the case the average ethnic would slay, which isn't true.
> 
> ...


IDK man his nose looks weird. Compare him to the noses of the guys you posted.


----------



## mattzdeb (Oct 4, 2019)

its good to look unique sometimes this forum is retarded and think girls want some sort of perfect Aryan 1 in 1000 balance


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 4, 2019)

all that matters is being good looking doesnt matter to much if your wierd or alien looking at the end of the day

even though he looks like a alien ken doll im pretty sure jordan barrett gets more than enough prime ass


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 4, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> I think you're trying to make a good point but it's phrased poorly.
> 
> Looking generic won't get you anything on its own, if that was the case the average ethnic would slay, which isn't true.
> 
> ...


How does Sean O'Pry look alien? He is conventionally attractive. You can make the argument that the bottom two are not but Sean doesn't look alien at all


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 4, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> How does Sean O'Pry look alien? He is conventionally attractive. You can make the argument that the bottom two are not but Sean doesn't look alien at all


His upper eyelids are non existent and are way too sharp which doesn't really look good with his kinda high brows.
Most people here seem to think that this is a good thing, but it really isn't.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 4, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> His upper eyelids are non existent and are way too sharp which doesn't really look good with his kinda high brows.
> Most people here seem to think that this is a good thing, but it really isn't.


Female attraction isn't a good thing?


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 4, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> His upper eyelids are non existent and are way too sharp which doesn't really look good with his kinda high brows.
> Most people here seem to think that this is a good thing, but it really isn't.


If you do a Tinder experiment, he gets a lot of matches. And he has 700k instagram followers. Case closed


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 4, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> all that matters is being good looking doesnt matter to much if your wierd or alien looking at the end of the day
> 
> even though he looks like a alien ken doll im pretty sure jordan barrett gets more than enough prime ass



Exactly, people here still coping about how Jordan Barrett or O'Pry slays so much pussy.


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 4, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> Exactly, people here still coping about how Jordan Barrett or O'Pry slays so much pussy.







That's Barbara Palvin in the picture, the most pretty girl in the world. Enough said


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 4, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> That's Barbara Palvin in the picture, the most pretty girl in the world. Enough said


Legit she's is so fucking hot


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 4, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> His upper eyelids are non existent and are way too sharp which doesn't really look good with his kinda high brows.
> Most people here seem to think that this is a good thing, but it really isn't.



Ok






Who slays more pussy, is more intimidating and aesthetic? refuted.


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 4, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> Ok
> 
> View attachment 127782
> 
> ...


Shit example, O'Pry doesn't have his brow bones as low as on the right diagram.
You are also confusing hooded eyelids with low prominent brow bones.


MammothActuary said:


> If you do a Tinder experiment, he gets a lot of matches. And he has 700k instagram followers. Case closed


Nowhere did I say that he's unattractive.
I won't reply any further because you'll just tell me I'm coping but: you can be aesthetically appealing like O'Pry and still not be considered a sex symbol. Which is literally why models, male or female, are not necessarily extremely sexually appealing.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 4, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> Shit example, O'Pry doesn't have his brow bones as low as on the right diagram.
> You are also confusing hooded eyelids with low prominent brow bones.



Nope.

Im saiyng about format of orbitals that cause the hunter eye area.


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 4, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> Nope.
> 
> Im saiyng about format of orbitals that cause the hunter eye area.


That's fucking irrelevant you know, I did not say anywhere that if the orbital rims on the left are better ffs dude.
Typical broscience judging from the lingo you're using. I have explained a ton of times why hooded eyelids from fat with high eyebrows are not hunter eyes, I'm way too fucking bored to do it again.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 4, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> That's fucking irrelevant you know, I did not say anywhere that if the orbital rims on the left are better ffs dude.
> Typical broscience judging from the lingo you're using. I have explained a ton of times why hooded eyelids from fat with high eyebrows are not hunter eyes, I'm way too fucking bored to do it again.



Yes...










Go sleep to cope better another time.


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 4, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> Yes...
> 
> View attachment 127787
> 
> ...


Ah fuck it's evident you can't read. Shitty use of extreme examples btw.

Get this through your peanut skull






Hooded eyes due to periorbital FAT, no "muh godtier browridge" or anything else.






Prominent and low supraorbital bones, not sharp upper eyelids at all.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 4, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> Ah fuck it's evident you can't read. Shitty use of extreme examples btw.
> 
> Get this through your peanut skull
> 
> ...



Im not saiyng only about hooded eyes, hunter eyes is much more than hooded eyes, you can't really see difference between this guy and Sean O'Pry? 

Also, yes i dont read, is too much cope in Blackpill site so...


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 4, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> not necessarily extremely sexually appealing.


Once again


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 4, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> Also, yes i dont read, is too much cope in Blackpill site so...


forget about ever quoting me again then, I won't talk to people that don't even take the time to read what I've got to say.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 4, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> forget about ever quoting me again then, I won't talk to people that don't even take the time to read what I've got to say.



Fuck off dude, i read, but the guy that you used as example have obviously a good supraorbital bone (is obviously wide too), his eyebrows are almost straight, see the guy in my avi.


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 4, 2019)

Dope said:


> Once again
> View attachment 127792


Guys that I have described having more sex appeal than him probably get 10x these comments.
Want a good example and very popular one? Henry Cavill. Nowhere near looks like O'Pry. 
Better one, which I'm sure everyone will say that "bruuhh hes like 4.5 PSL" but real life sex appeal trumps every shit theory of yours? Channing Tatum


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 4, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> What I can agree on though is that the less you look like these faggots below or have the gay traits of their face
> the better are the chances that you'll be more sexually appealing.


If Sean O'Pry wasn't sexually appealing, why would he get so many Tinder matches?


Brandon10 said:


> Guys that I have described having more sex appeal than him probably get 10x these comments.
> Want a good example and very popular one? Henry Cavill. Nowhere near looks like O'Pry.
> Better one, which I'm sure everyone will say that "bruuhh hes like 4.5 PSL" but real life sex appeal trumps every shit theory of yours? Channing Tatum


Yes Henry Cavill is equally attractive. He is praised by the PSL community all the time.


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 4, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> If Sean O'Pry wasn't sexually appealing, why would he get so many Tinder matches?


I think you're doing that on purpose so I won't comment anything else other than that I did not say he's not sexually appealing, he's just less than most of you here think.


MammothActuary said:


> Yes Henry Cavill is equally attractive. He is praised by the PSL community all the time.


Nowhere near true, he has a lot more sex appeal.


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 5, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> I think you're doing that on purpose so I won't comment anything else other than that I did not say he's not sexually appealing, he's just less than most of you here think.
> 
> Nowhere near true, he has a lot more sex appeal.


Then why isn't he dating a hot girl? She looks like crap


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 5, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> Guys that I have described having more sex appeal than him probably get 10x these comments.
> Want a good example and very popular one? Henry Cavill. Nowhere near looks like O'Pry.
> Better one, which I'm sure everyone will say that "bruuhh hes like 4.5 PSL" but real life sex appeal trumps every shit theory of yours? Channing Tatum


And the evidence you have for that is? I've never heard any prime woman call Shanning tatum too. Your theory is bullshit.


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 5, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> Then why isn't he dating a hot girl? She looks like crap


My god dude, you're fucking dumb.

If you actually think she looks crap, I sincerely hope you never have the chance to have sex in your life anymore and I honestly mean this. 

I'm done with you, you've been put on ignore just to let you know, please don't ever waste my time again and don't quote me.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 5, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> My god dude, you're fucking dumb.
> 
> If you actually think she looks crap, I sincerely hope you never have the chance to have sex in your life anymore and I honestly mean this.
> 
> I'm done with you, you've been put on ignore just to let you know, please don't ever waste my time again and don't quote me.


She looks like utter shit lol. Oldcel detected. Put everyone on this forum on ignore and keep sucking OPs dicks. These thewories literally make no sense and contradict everything that's already been proven through multiple tinder fishes.


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 5, 2019)

Dope said:


> And the evidence you have for that is? I've never heard any prime woman call Shanning tatum too. Your theory is bullshit.




look at the fucking comments you spastic son of bitch
this guy's makes me hate my face. he's so handsome dude. him and Thor.
He is getting older but he still look fine asf 😏
Stop focusing on his looks, people. He has a great personality
He is so sexy omg i got the hugest crush on him help me! He’s such a daddy with greatest personality and he’s so charming DAMN IT how will i ever find a man in my life when i expect him to be like Channing


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 5, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> look at the fucking comments you spastic son of bitch
> this guy's makes me hate my face. he's so handsome dude. him and Thor.
> He is getting older but he still look fine asf 😏
> Stop focusing on his looks, people. He has a great personality
> He is so sexy omg i got the hugest crush on him help me! He’s such a daddy with greatest personality and he’s so charming DAMN IT how will i ever find a man in my life when i expect him to be like Channing



Lol someone's mad as hell. I said prime women. No prime woman finds him attractive. You theory is once again completely bullshit. How is someone looking better and having a psl not guarantee more attraction from females? Stop this autistic cope.


Brandon10 said:


> look at the fucking comments you spastic son of bitch
> this guy's makes me hate my face. he's so handsome dude. him and Thor.
> He is getting older but he still look fine asf 😏
> Stop focusing on his looks, people. He has a great personality
> He is so sexy omg i got the hugest crush on him help me! He’s such a daddy with greatest personality and he’s so charming DAMN IT how will i ever find a man in my life when i expect him to be like Channing



Also, I love how you brought up a youtube video when only like 10 of the comments called him attractive. Look at the comment section of ANY MODEL. Almost all of them are talking about how good they look.

I still don't understand your point. Are you claiming looks don't matter?


----------



## dingodongo (Oct 5, 2019)

I think when a girl is ovulating and horny as fuck she feels like getting fucked by a true alpha. Will she fantasize about a sucked in groomed to fuck pretty boy feminine looking model (they all look and act very feminine) or a rugged alpha that she knows will bend her over, slap her and fuck her furiously like a cave man? There is a lot of confusion between what girls might like on instagram photos and what kind of man they really crave to fuck and are attracted to on a primal level.


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 5, 2019)

Dope said:


> Lol someone's mad as hell. I said prime women. No prime woman finds him attractive. You theory is once again completely bullshit. How is someone looking better and having a psl not guarantee more attraction from females? Stop this autistic cope.


I can say exactly the same for your O'Pry faggot since you've linked me a single fucking comment where someone supposedly wants his sperm but I won't fucking do it because I'm not a fucking imbecile like you are. Where is the proof about "prime women" liking O'Pry? His uggo GF? Or the literal 15 year olds that are his fan club?


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 5, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> I can say exactly the same for your O'Pry faggot since you've linked me a single fucking comment where someone supposedly wants his sperm but I won't fucking do it because I'm not a fucking imbecile like you are. Where is the proof about "prime women" liking O'Pry? His uggo GF? Or the literal 15 year olds that are his fan club?


Not a single word. Once again you're raging without even reading my posts. Putting you on ignore due to how autistic this cope is.

Claiming masculinity trumps attractiveness in 2019. Just lol at you oldecel.


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 5, 2019)

Dope said:


> Not a single word. Once again you're raging without even reading my posts. Putting you on ignore due to how autistic this cope is.
> 
> Claiming masculinity trumps attractiveness in 2019. Just lol at you oldecel.


Yes I'm putting him on ignore too. What a dumbfuck


----------



## Gosick (Oct 5, 2019)

Dope said:


> She looks like utter shit lol. Oldcel detected. Put everyone on this forum on ignore and keep sucking OPs dicks. These thewories literally make no sense and contradict everything that's already been proven through multiple tinder fishes.







are you seriously saying she looks "like utter shit", she clearly looks good.

Do you believe you will ever have anything close to her ever in your life? even after your surgeries.


Brandon10 said:


> look at the fucking comments you spastic son of bitch
> this guy's makes me hate my face. he's so handsome dude. him and Thor.
> He is getting older but he still look fine asf 😏
> Stop focusing on his looks, people. He has a great personality
> He is so sexy omg i got the hugest crush on him help me! He’s such a daddy with greatest personality and he’s so charming DAMN IT how will i ever find a man in my life when i expect him to be like Channing




I agree that Channing Tatum does have more sex appeal then models like Nessman, Jordan Barret and maybe even lachowski/O'Pry


He did look really good in his youth.











so does Henry Cavill







Maybe not right now but in there youth, they have much more sex appeal then all these models. People need to understand the difference between sex appeal and looking good facial feature wise. Sex appeal is much more important in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Oct 5, 2019)

Generic faces give off an nt comfortable vibe


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Oct 5, 2019)

I hate this type of threads. We don't have neither one nor the other type of face, so how is this helping us? Sounds like the incel counterpart of the gossiping femoids do


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 5, 2019)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> I hate this type of threads. We don't have neither one nor the other type of face, so how is this helping us? Sounds like the incel counterpart of the gossiping femoids do


juste don't look ethnic theory


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Oct 5, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> generic athletic chad


This guy is insanely GL to women. My slaycount would be triple digits within a month with this aesthetic.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 5, 2019)

Captainugly said:


> This guy is insanely GL to women. My slaycount would be triple digits within a month with this aesthetic.


but he is right


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 5, 2019)

Gosick said:


> Maybe not right now but in there youth, they have much more sex appeal then all these models. People need to understand the difference between sex appeal and looking good facial feature wise. Sex appeal is much more important in the grand scheme of things.


Stop wasting your time with users that will twist your words and can't read.


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Oct 5, 2019)

Or they are millionaires


----------



## Zyros (Oct 5, 2019)

Fuck im the complete opposite of generic. Got told lots of times that I look nothing like "your common guy here". Got guessed many times to be a foreigner without being able to discern nationality, just that I was caucasic. Got also compared with non human figures like elves and vampires more times than I can count even when wearing all light colored clothing and tied up short-like hair.

I guess it can be good as a niche, but seeing your post its definitely not good in the bigger scheme of things


----------



## DarkHorizon (Oct 5, 2019)

The funny thing is, I saw a guy who had so much potential to be a chad slayer at my college, but the problem was he just smelt like shit all the time, and was really quiet and awkward and no girls talked to him. He was really tall like 6'6 and muscular, white, with a mostly chad face and a military haircut. That kinda sucks that being awkward or smelly is still such a death sentence.


----------

